# Installed new HD but no dev entries

## Jimboberella

I added a promise controller and 80G HD to my system. I have recompiled the kernel with promise support and here is the relevent dmesg

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 21

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

PDC20268: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 68

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:09.1

PDC20268: chipset revision 2

PDC20268: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x8000-0x8007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x8008-0x800f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: WDC WD200BB-00AUA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: QUANTUM FIREBALLP LM15, ATA DISK drive

hdc: PIONEER DVD/CDRW DCR-111, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IOMEGA ZIP 250 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

hde: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0x9400-0x9407,0x9002 on irq 3

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2434/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: 29336832 sectors (15020 MB) w/1900KiB Cache, CHS=1826/255/63, UDMA(66)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 > 
```

You can see that the controller and disk are found at boot.

The disk has a 47G ntfs primary and a 33G fat32 extended partiition setup. I want to be able to mount the fat32 (hde6) in gentoo to share files with windows, but  I cannot mount the drive as there is no dev entries for it.

What do I do?

----------

## rommel

well you could start by creating a fstab entry to point to the disk adn partition and give it the relevant information that is needed to mount it....ie filesystem...you will no doubt have to add support to the kernel for msdos and ntfs 

have you done these things and rebooted to see if the drive was mountable ...are you running kde?...if so you can use kdiskfree to check it quickly if you boot into kde strait away

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

if you are running devfs, then you probably don't see any /dev entries in the normal places because there are not the usual links that substitute the original devices:

```

bash-2.05a$ ls -l /dev/hda1                          

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 07-27 23:57 /dev/hda1 -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

```

Now, if you make the link directly yourself, next time you boot it will be lost. I think you should add it in /etc/devfsd.conf but I'm not sure since I haven't done it myself (I added a disk and it just appeared under /dev) so you should document yourself a bit more... To make sure your kernel *does* see those partitions do

```

less /proc/partitions

```

----------

## Jimboberella

Thanks for the help peeps.

The answer seems to be "Do not use windows disk mamager to partition & format your new drive" I assume it must have made them "Dynamic".

I fdisk'd the new disk, making the exact same structure as I did in windows, and all is well.

The  

```
 cat /proc/partitions 
```

 tip helped as I saw that the new disk and partitions were not listed.[/code]

----------

## Pigeon

Make sure you have "PC Bios (MSDOS partition tables) support" and "Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support" enabled in your kernel under File systems -> Partition types.

Might help. =)

----------

## Jimboberella

oooo even better  :Smile: 

----------

